# Oddball variable National EI Co. light?



## ABTOMAT (Mar 15, 2006)

This is a weird one I picked up recently. Marked "National EI Co." on the tailcap. It's beautifully made, all machined steel and brass with knurled parts. It may be one of the first variable-output lights. The knurled ring at the top takes it from barely on to full power seamlessly. It's probably '30s-50s vintage.

The top of the light has a socket that fits a standard mini screw-in bulb. But from the look of the thing I'm wondering it's an inspection light and the "snout" (missing) is supposed to screw in there.

Anyone know what this is? It seems like some kind of lab or other professional instrument. Maybe military, but it doesn't quite have that look.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Mar 15, 2006)

Kinda cool. Always like seeing the unusual lights. I can't tell from your pics what the relative size is. What size batteries?

From the very exposed fragile front bulb, I'll guess that it is for some stationary use.

I see two white buttons or fittings on the top. Are they threaded for possible mounting?

Maybe a microscope light or some other instrument. Looks possibly for medical or optical use.

Bet someone on CPF will know.

Mark


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 16, 2006)

It's a 2D cell light, not much longer than the batteries. The plastic sleeves are unthreaded, but I suppose it could be slid into something with locating pins.

I did a little poking around and I think that National might have been a medical tool company.


----------



## stjohnh (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi,


I'm a doctor, been in practice over 25 yrs, this looks like it may be the handle/bulb portion of an old otoscope or ophthalmoscope. I've never seen one as old as the photo, but the oldest I've seen have variable brightness adjustments very similar to this one.


Ah.... found it:

http://www.smitty.net/matt/ebay/items/Otoscope/Slides/dsc01827.jpg

Holland


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you! Yes, that's a dead ringer. Well, anyone need an otoscope handpiece?


----------



## newanglophile (Nov 7, 2014)

ABTOMAT said:


> This is a weird one I picked up recently. Marked "National EI Co." on the tailcap. It's beautifully made, all machined steel and brass with knurled parts. It may be one of the first variable-o
> utput lights. The knurled ring at the top takes it from barely on to full power seamlessly. It's probably '30s-50s vintage.
> 
> The top of the light has a socket that fits a standard mini screw-in bulb. But from the look of the thing I'm wondering it's an inspection light and the "snout" (missing) is supposed to screw in there.
> ...


----------

